# Envoyer plusieurs docs pages dans un même mail



## zirko (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je cherche depuis de longues minutes, mais je n'arrive pas à envoyer plusieurs documents dans un même mail.

Est ce possible ?

Ou a t'on seulement la possibilité de mettre un seul doc par mail ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## zirko (8 Février 2012)

Mince, c'est très dommage.

Je pensais qu'on pouvait envoyer un dossier entier, mais non. Après j'ai essayé d'envoyer plusieurs docs depuis Pages, mais pas possible non plus.

Du coup je dois envoyer plusieurs mails avec juste un doc à chaque fois.

Ça fait pas très sérieux.


----------

